# Microsoft Word has not been installed for the current user



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

"Microsoft Word has not been installed for the current user" error message in Word 2007

It is a dialog box after completely opened program, close is only option if i do then all close...

More what can say....

detail may found here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/322206
apart from this i also tried 
uninstall delete some registry 
delete some manual files of office from program files
then install again.....

None is working :sigh:

Please help me in this coz u r my last hope, i receive same error in all office software


My Os is Window 7 and I recently formatted with rc before successfullly use win 7 beta Around 5 months

office also work fine then...

Waiting for your reply...


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

remove office completely http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971179. 
create new windows user account
reinstall office.
then check.


----------

